# my website is now up and running



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.wix.com/poopnuggethunk/rubiks-cube-masters

A collection of all my tips and algs!


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks to this wonderful website, I have moved from not being fast to being fast.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad that my hard work helped you out!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 17, 2011)

poopnuggethunk..

nice page btw


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 17, 2011)

that's the worst PLL collection i've seen yet.

Same goes for OLL.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sbuscribe isnt a word
do you use those olls?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 17, 2011)

I suggest you not to suggest the alpha cc..


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> Sbuscribe isnt a word
> do you use those olls?


 
So what if I made one typo!
And ya, I've tried many different algs, but these seem to work best for me. With these algs a sub 11 average and beyond is possible!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 17, 2011)

> So what if I made one typo!
> And ya, I've tried many different algs, but these seem to work best for me. With these algs a sub 11 average and beyond is possible!



pshhh.......ur not sub-11.....I hope.....


----------



## RaresB (Aug 17, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> pshhh.......ur not sub-11.....I hope.....


 
Hence the "IS POSSIBLE" part and he is getting awfully close if not already there.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Also suggest cubes for beginner.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2011)

The general site layout looks pretty good (did you get it premade like that?) but the content really needs some work. Fix your pictures, get rid of the "take a note" thing, and explain EVERYTHING better - add words, pictures, explanations. Don't assume people know how everything works, because if someone needs to go to a site like yours to learn cubing, they are definitely not going to just memorize a random list of 21 algs and take your word for it that they will automatically get sub-12. If you want to be a decent teacher, you have to think like a beginner, and start from the basics.

EDIT: holy **** your PLLs are AWFUL


----------



## Weston (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on your 22 record.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 17, 2011)

Some of your PLLs are a bit meh, but I switched to three of them. I really like your sune alg, too. It's nice because it saves a U2 AUF. Your advice has made me sub 12 though so it's effective.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 17, 2011)

Hold on... I don't want to be mean, but is this site a joke?
Just looking at your Pll's, your tips and other things... Sorry if it is serious, just doesn't seem it to me.

I mean seriously? A 33 move PLL? That's half an average solve =S.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 17, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> I mean seriously? A 33 move PLL? That's half an average solve =S.



It's on the wiki, with a video of a 3.60... But if you can do that one that fast you should be able to do the normal algs near 1 second.


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2011)

A++++++ site now i no were to send people for help.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 17, 2011)

You seriously do "U2 r2 U R' U' L' U R U' r' (x')" for Sune?!? and you suggest doing that twice for Superman.... and Bowtie is 15 moves?
You must have awesome look ahead, and TPS. I respect that you are way faster than me.... but the content of the site reminds me of what was about at the start of the millennium.

....ah wait, I just saw your PLL list... ok I get it it definitely is a joke site  you had me for a bitty there.

EDIT: A-perm: (z' y2) (U' r x) (l2' U L U') (R' U) (L' U' L') (R' U) (z') hahaha, imagine doing 3 cube rotations in the first 2 moves


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> Congrats on your 22 record.


 
Thank you! And I guess your OH NAR is quite impressive too


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 17, 2011)

ooo nicely done


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't particularly like your PLLs...
B2 U M U2 M' U B2 ...
Even using a different orientation, there are better algs.
Like F2 U M' U2 M U B2 or R2 U S' U2 S U B2...

(y) M2 U M2 (y') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') (y) M2 U' M2 
... This is the other one I don't really like... Do you actually use these while solving?
Nice design, though


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

always never


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you for the algs!


----------



## Meep (Aug 17, 2011)

Thompson is a genius omg <3


----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2011)

Post that really awesome 2-gen Z perm.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 17, 2011)

:fp

I did a bunch of moves, and minutes later, I got an H-Perm.

I mean, c'mon man, it's easy to see this website is a joke site. It worked though, because I had a few laughs.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Just checked the H perm. Yup, this is definitely a joke site. I mean, I thought that would be an E perm by looking at it.
The Z perm disgusts me even more. 
edit: You got me for a second there, I admit.


----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2011)

Woah, I made the joke that he should add the Stryker Z perm, and then I realized that it's already there. 0_o


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2011)

Mods are nubs.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

Thompson is my new favourite troll.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

He's almost MY new favourite troll... although I've never had one.


----------



## Meep (Aug 17, 2011)

Escher said:


> Mods are nubs.


 
This. ):


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 17, 2011)

i don't get it, they're just normal algs....aren't they?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> i don't get it, they're just normal algs....aren't they?


 
Not sure if trolling or trolling within trolling.

Trolling inception?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Not sure if trolling or trolling within trolling.
> 
> Trolling inception?


 
Trolling within trolling within trolling perhaps?
Perhaps not.


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 17, 2011)

Title is back!


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to thank the mod who righted this transgression against my personal liberties. I am thankful for those with a sense of justice like meep and escher and stachu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2011)

What?
No really, I'm not quite sure if that last post was trolling or not.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Trolling within trolling within trolling perhaps?
> Perhaps not.


 
trolling within trolling confusing another troller who trolled a non-trolling thread and thought it was a trolling thread and was trolled by other people in the thread.

thats trolling inception


----------



## Thompson (Aug 18, 2011)

*were you not the one who changed the title back!*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope, nor did I change it in the first place.
That's besides the point, the thread *is* trolling so the title was fairly appropriate.

I mean, it was lol, but trolling nonetheless.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 18, 2011)

*are you demeaning the quality of my site!*


----------



## aronpm (Aug 18, 2011)

yes.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 18, 2011)

Hehe. I would laugh to see thompson actually use those algs, no offence...

*goes to watch the video on his site*


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 18, 2011)

have you tried R2 S2 U' R2 D R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 i like it

ps your websites terrible


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 18, 2011)

i think iz guddddd but pls 4 add zbf2l and eocross metod !!

btw M U2 M U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D' R D' R' D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 is bueno f2l algo an preserver edge permute !!:tu


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 18, 2011)

The website isn't working lol.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 18, 2011)

Thompson should close down his site. It's probably not going to help anyone.


----------

